# 2nd annual F1 Builders Cup



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

Here we go again! This year the race will be help at Primetime hobbies in Calhoun,GA on September 20-21st. Will anyone be able to knock Hyperdrive off the top spot this year? MLP and HPI will be back to try again along with Alpha, NIKKO,Tamiya, and we hope RCINDYcars and Corally will join in this time. As before the Cup race will be teams of two cars and drivers for overall points. This year it will be 4-cell mod only for them. Other classes for the rest of us will be 6 cell F1,(open to 2 and 4wd cars) 4 cell stock F1,(ditto) and Tamiya F103 according to TCS rules. Get'em ready!

Richard Hall, Director
2008 F1 AllStar Tour


----------

